
Australian Bank Sends 10,000 Customers' Data to Wrong Email Address - onewhonknocks
https://www.smh.com.au/business/banking-and-finance/cba-sent-data-of-10-000-customers-to-wrong-email-address-20180601-p4ziy6.html
======
equalunique
I can think of 10,000 of something that I'd like a bank to send me for free.

Smart move on the bank's part to block it's email relays from sending to that
domain, then buying the domain itself.

